# Thank you all!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So I just wanted to drop in and say "THANK YOU" for the Sportsmans Gift card. Jeff (oneshotcowboy) sent me a message last week and told me I would be receiving a gift card from the members as thanks for my work with this site. I just picked it up a couple of days ago.

This was completely unnecessary, but I do appreciate the kind gesture. I'm not even sure who all was behind this, but regardless.... thanks a lot. It means a lot to me.

Now i have an excuse to run over to sportsman's. Not sure what I will buy though!!! Of course i'll keep you all posted.

Thanks again... you all are great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You Sir.... are welcome ! We all know you put a lot of time and effort, not to mention money into this site so that we have a place to play, And we appreciate it !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You're welcome.....and thank YOU.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris, I too appreciate my Internet home.......thank you!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't have a clue what your babbling about.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I can only echo what has been said though I sadly didn't have anything to do with the gift card! I'll have to think of something I can do from across the pond my dear boy.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for all your work Chris. Everybody here appreciates what you have started.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Chris I too agree with everyone else, you deserve it and have earned it! I wish I were able to help with it but it came at a bad time for me. Thank you for all your time and effort. Keep up the good work and enjoy your shopping spree!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Buy some cool stuff & take pics of it, bud!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well guys... I just wanted to say THANKS AGAIN!

I finally got around to going to sportsman's today and made quite the score with the gift card you all gave me.









Got a 55 gal water drum for storing water, a steripen adventurer (really been wanting one of these), a wrench for these drums, and 4 aluminum cups for us when we go camping / hiking.

Quite the score!!!

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hoot Hoot! It was worth every penny guy. Thanks for the home away from home!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris,
Glad to see what you got! This site has brought me back to my outdoor roots and is giving me the desire to hunt, trap and fish like I used to. I am the one thanking you for this site's development and will do what I can to keep it the best predator forum on the web.

Mike


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to see you got something for "Our 180". We all really appreciate YOU and this site Chris.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I too want to thank you for the site Chris and also for letting the call makers post their work for free.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My thanks and also blessings on your new life journey. Wish we could have done more Chris.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris,
I don't know who was involved with the gift card thing, but you certainly deserved it.
Thanks for everything,
Rich


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great buys Chris! Good luck on your adventure!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

To our newest members, just to make things clear, this was done quite a bit ago before many of the newest guys signed on. This was on behalf of many members who have been here awhile. Thanks for everyone's support, old and new members alike ! This is a great site and I genuinely enjoy hearing from all of you guys and thank Chris for this place for us to share stories and pics alike.


----------

